# bout 8" 2-1-09



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

so the other day, yeah im slow posting them haha we got about 8" i didnt get alot of pics but it was alot of fun and i love how the truck/plow work with dual batterys i added much easier on the electrical system it seems.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Truck looks good. How's she running?


----------



## Zach (Nov 19, 2008)

I love the look of your truck with that grille and that color.... the color is incredible. And dual batteries sounds COOL


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

was there a noticable difference with dual batteries I have thought about putting duals in my truck?


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

the truck is running awsome! after having the whole steering colum replaced after a bunch of parts broke leaving the truck a huge paper weight. not a problem since its allways been very reliable.


the dual batterys made a HUGE differance with my truck, i'm very glad it did it!


----------

